# Sleeping positions



## johnnny (Aug 13, 2009)

I wondered if anybody has noticed this problem, and whether it's connected to IBS-D or not.When I lay on my left hand side when I go to bed at night, I often have to go straight to the toilet. It eases if I shift to sleeping on my right hand side, and usually doesn't occur at all if I lay down on my right hand side to start with when getting into bed.Is this anything anyone else has experienced, or could it be an indication that there's a different underlying problem???


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i know what u mean............i do much better on my left side.........for me, i think it's cause of an auto accident i had about 5yrs ago...........when some position of my spine affects my neck in a bad way, i have all sorts of problems.......(my neck was the worst injured when i had that accident)..........so if my spine is tweaking my injured disc', then it can cause a flare-up...........


----------



## JustJen (Aug 21, 2009)

Dunno...I do better on my left side because of my GERD but its also more comfortable on my stomach too when my stomach is hurting


----------



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I have certain positions that I can do, or need to avoid when I'm having problems. Just last night, I napped on the couch for about an hour and was fine. I went to bed and laid down on my back, and the pressure pushing down on my stomach seemed to aggravate it, so I turned with my left side down. It took a few minutes, but the gas pains/urge passed and I slept the rest of the night. Laying with my left side down seems to help most of the time.I, too, think that a lot of it has to do with my pre-existing back problems and subluxations. I can do the same thing sitting at my desk. I'll begin to have an urge, but if I move around enough to change the pressure on my spine, the urge will go away. Then there's the dreaded stress....that's another big factor for me.


----------

